# Use of Elizabethan Cone Collar?



## bubuloon (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi,
i Read many time use of Elizabethan Cone Collar in many site and article but i cant satisfied this info
so if you know then share me because i check many site but don't get it.


----------



## Goatherd (Jul 11, 2012)

Do you want to know why they are used?  If so, the Elizabethan collar is usually a plastic, cone-shaped device put around the neck of an animal (usually a dog, but not always), to prevent the dog from either scratching his face if he has had a surgery on his head or eyes.   It also is used to prevent them from chewing or licking other parts of the body that may have had surgery or is receiving treatment whereby licking would delay the surgery or treatment from healing.

When properly fitted, the collar will not restrict the animal from eating or drinking.  Yes, it's a bit annoying for the animal, but it really does help in the healing process.

Hope that helps you understand the purpose of the collar.


----------



## BrownSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

THE CONE OF SHAME,!!! We have used them for dogs with stitches. You can get ones that are wearable without a collar, or a variety that weaves around the collar.


----------



## ILuvSheep (Jul 11, 2012)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> THE CONE OF SHAME,!!! We have used them for dogs with stitches. You can get ones that are wearable without a collar, or a variety that weaves around the collar.


LOL!

Doug must wear the cone of shame!!!


----------

